# Problème dans le terminal



## dmao (2 Octobre 2001)

Bonjour,

Suite à la mise à jour (en OSX.1), je me pose 2-3 questions.
Le terminal précedement m'indiquait [localhost:~]
Actuellement, il me donne mon adresse IP
Rien de dramatique mais j'aimerais un truc plus court. C'est une histoire de non de domaine non? Mais je ne sais pas comment changer cela.

J'ai édité le message afin de préciser un gros problème. En effet, il me donne mon adresse ip, mais celle que j'avais suite à la mise à jour. Depuis mon  adresse a changé (cable sous Chello) et je n'ai plus accès au réseau dans le terminal.
Que je fasse des ping ou du ftp, j'ai  à chaque fois Unknow Host.

C'est assez embêtant. 

Toute idée est bienvenue

Merci

[04 octobre 2001 : message édité par dmao]


----------



## Pierre Bouvier (5 Octobre 2001)

il est currieux qu'il te donne une adresse IP

n'a tu fais aucun changement des fichiers de conf  /etc/hosts et/ou /etc/hostconfig. le premier fichier doit conservber intactes les lignes suivantes

127.0.0.1       localhost
255.255.255.255 broadcasthost


vérifie ton fichier car je pense que c'est de là que viennent tes problèmes.

dans le second fichier tu peux indiquer le hostname de ta machine ainsi :

# Network configuration
HOSTNAME=gauvain
ROUTER=-AUTOMATIC-

si gauvain est le nom de ta machine


----------



## dmao (5 Octobre 2001)

Merci mais le premier fichier était bien configuré, j'ai rempli le deuxième comme tu me l'a dit mais ça n'a pas marché
En fait quand je tape hostname, il me donne cable-213-132-137-94.upc.chello.be

Je ferais une clean install la semaine prochaine pour voir.

Mais je ne suis pas seul dans le cas. Un ami sous Chello aussi a le même problème.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (5 Octobre 2001)

Si je ne dis pas de betises, les fichiers qui sont dans /etc ne sont lu par OS X qu'en single user.
Sinon il utilise la config definit dans NetInfo.
Et la, grande prudence, si tu touches aux parametres de NetInfo, penses bien a faire une sauvegarde avant.
pour info, la config est dans

/var/db/netinfo/local.nidb

Tu edites ta config avec NetInfo Manager.app

NetInfo Manager permet de faire un backup de ta sauvegarde.

la config presentee dans le post precedant est ici dans le repertoire

/machines

verifie la presence de /machine/localhost

tu peux aussi utiliser la ligne de commande pour faire ca, 
Exemple, pour lire un proriete,

sudo niutil -readprop -t localhost/local /machines/localhost ip_address

Si tu veux plus d'info n'hesites pas

[04 octobre 2001 : message édité par William]


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (5 Octobre 2001)

Bon, visiblement, j'ai dit une betise,
certains fichier de config de /etc sont utilise au bout,
/etc/hosts
et
/etc/hostconfig 
sont tres important!
par contre beaucoup d'autres fichier de conf ne sont pas lu (Ex: les passwords) il sont stokes dans la base netinfo

Pierre a raison

Desole...
Ne negligez pas le pouvoir de NefInfo Manager ;-)


----------



## Pierre Bouvier (5 Octobre 2001)

William

étant un habitué d'unix (boulot oblige) je suis plus à l'aise avec  vi et les fichiers de conf et laisse un peu de côté netinfo.

si tu as des conseils dessus, je suis preneur.

merci


----------



## Einbert (5 Octobre 2001)

J'aimerais aussi avoir un peu plus d'info sur l'utilisation de netinfo...J'ai cherché sur la page d'apple dans la rubrique developper, mais aucune recherche n'a aboutit   
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Ça serait sympa de me donner un link, si tu en as un par hasard   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 !!

++


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (5 Octobre 2001)

Voila un pdf de 70 pages qui traite de Netinfo, il se trouve en telechargement sur le site apple, dans la partie OS X SERVER.
http://a2016.g.akamai.net/7/2016/51/12b406e03e7c14/www.apple.com/macosx/server/pdf/UnderstandingUsingNetInfo.pdf 

C'est parfois specifique a la version server, mais dans l'ensemble on apprend beaucoup.

Il y a aussi dans le meme genre un document pdf (350 pages) dont une version francaise existe toujours au meme endroit, la c'est tres SERVER, mais on apprend la philosophie de la chose.
http://docs.info.apple.com/article.html?artnum=120055 

Ce serait sympa s'il existait un bon petit bouquain O'reilly sur le sujet, comme celui sur NIS et LDAP par exemple ;-)

Oui, j'oubliais les commandes shell netinfo:

commence par 

man niutils

en fait presque toutes les commandes qui comence par ni*


----------



## Pierre Bouvier (6 Octobre 2001)

merci pour les infos, je m'y plonge dès que j'en aurais fini de  l'installation de domino sur AIX que je suis en train de faire chez un client.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (6 Octobre 2001)

en fait moi aussi, je travaille dans un labo, sous solaris.
netinfo est utilise pour tout ce qui est nfs par exemple,
tu declares tes exports dans net info et pas dans /etc/exports

bref pas mal de truc qui sont fait dans les fichiers de config /etc sont traites par netinfo dans os x.

En single user par contre, tu demares en freebsd et la c'est pas netinfo qui est utilise. heurseusement, parce que si tu fais un connerie dans netinfo, et c'est pas tres complique, tu peux la reparer en demarant en single user et en remplacant ta config netinfo verole par ta sauvegarde.

Il y a une doc sur le site d'apple:
Understanding NetInfo.pdf qui est pas trop dure a trouver.

Naturellement il y a une petit collection de comandes shell qui permettent d'administrer ta base, sans passer pas Netinfo Manager, qui n'est qu'un front end.

Il y aurais encore beaucoup a dire...

[05 octobre 2001 : message édité par William]


----------

